# 13 Week Puppy hip sway



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I am paranoid about hip displasia from everything I've read.

Both parents are OFA certified, along with generations of ancestry before them.

It seems like my 13 week old boy has a sway to him when he walks slowly, especially when he's tired or doing the "lazy walk".

My vet said many things that made no sense to me including "if his ears aren't up now (this was at 9 weeks), they may never come up. And "Most kibble today is just a gimmick", it's all mostly the same."

She said his right hip felt "loose" at his 9 week appointment. She suggested physical therapy to tighten it up. She told me that most gsd's are displastic, its just a matter of how severe each case is.

While I will not be going back to her, I am still paranoid.

I also don't understand the whole "bunny hop" thing. I have a hard time seeing dogs that don't "bunny hop" at full speed. My puppy's hind legs appear to be moving in sequence when running full speed. However when going up and down steps, he doesn't bunny hop, he places one leg on each step - up or down.

What do you all think, here are some videos -


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

It's a puppy, puppies are wobbly and it's really hard to tell from that angle...


----------



## 1rockyracoon1 (May 27, 2010)

I agree puppies are kinda wobbly. but i do have to say that vet is an idiot for what they said about the ears.


----------



## neiltus (Mar 10, 2011)

Time for a new vet.

I have seen plenty of ears up after 9 weeks. Mine were down, up, one down, up.

There is no meaningful way to test dysplasia at his age. Earliest test that can produce meaningful statistics (most vets will not do it and new vets generally don't know it exists) is at 6 mos.

Time for a new vet. There are plenty in NorCal


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

> Both parents are OFA certified, along with generations of ancestry before them.
> 
> It seems like my 13 week old boy has a sway to him when he walks slowly, especially when he's tired or doing the "lazy walk".
> 
> ...


Your puppy is fine with the ears. Enjoy the stage. Once your puppy starts teething an the ears did not come up before you can start thinking about taping or gluing them but only AFTER the teething stage since they are going through quite a bit of pain and the ears, generally come down again, during that stage. 

As for the hips. Pups are wobbly, they can't coordinate themselves yet, they will go through many different stages and their legs are all over the place, just like their ears. They are babies. 

However, you definitely have to find a different vet. The things she said are a little out of this world.


----------



## tuffloud1 (Jun 13, 2011)

I appreciate the responses. I really am not worried about the ears, the right one is already doing the "tee-pee" thing.

Do the walking videos I posted look common in 13 week puppies? Do you all see the "sway" I'm talking about?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

my pups 17 weeks tomorrow and the back legs are weak at this point. They are babies still, cant jump on a bed and he runs funny with a sideways swag. 

The ears are not up 100% yet, one is up and one is 1/2 way up. I wouldnt worry about the ears at your age mine were down also. 

Find a new vet


----------



## TankGrrl66 (Jun 29, 2010)

You are not alone, I have the exact same fear. 

My puppy has a little sway when she walks. She moves her back feet together when she runs at full speed, but not when she jumps. She frog sits. I have been told by others that this is normal for their age. 

By "bunnyhopping", they mean that the puppy runs with his hind feet together-as in the hind feet are touching and are used in unison. You can find videos on youtube.


----------

